# Another Father Kills his son while turkey hunting.. What happened to safety?



## Alamando (Apr 22, 2008)

*OLDHAM COUNTY, Ky. -- *A hunter mistook his son for a turkey, shooting the boy to death in what authorities called a terrible accident.Oldham County police said a man and his 14-year-old son were hunting on private property in the 2000 block of Rebel Ridge Road about 7 a.m. Sunday when they got separated.When the father noticed some movement in the woods, he fired a 12-gauge shotgun, accidentally killing his son, police said. 

Police are withholding names pending family notification. They believe the shooting was only an accident.This incident is the latest in a series of turkey hunt-related shootings in recent weeks.The Minneapolis Star-Tribune reported that an 8-year-old boy was shot to death by his father while they were on a similar hunting trip in Minnesota on April 21.A teen in West Virgina has been charged in the fatal shooting of a 16-year-old boy. The two were hunting turkey, but were in separate parties when the shooting happened, according to the Charleston Gazette.

put a www in front of the urls below.

wlky.com/news/16164898/detail.html

Here is the previous post:

michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232635


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

wow.....people


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Turkey:









Boy:










Why is that so hard?


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

I cannot imagine having to live the rest of my life with that on my sholders

My heart goes out to him and his family. But it does beg the question why he shot without knowing his target - especially when he was separated from his son. You'd think logic would dictate and he would call the hunt a day and shout for his son as soon as he realzed him missing.

Tragic accident none the less. God bless.

John


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Alamando said:


> *OLDHAM COUNTY, Ky. -- *A hunter mistook his son for a turkey, shooting the boy to death in what authorities called a terrible accident.Oldham County police said a man and his 14-year-old son were hunting on private property in the 2000 block of Rebel Ridge Road about 7 a.m. Sunday when they got separated.When the father noticed some movement in the woods, he fired a 12-gauge shotgun, accidentally killing his son, police said.
> 
> Police are withholding names pending family notification. They believe the shooting was only an accident.This incident is the latest in a series of turkey hunt-related shootings in recent weeks.The Minneapolis Star-Tribune reported that an 8-year-old boy was shot to death by his father while they were on a similar hunting trip in Minnesota on April 21.A teen in West Virgina has been charged in the fatal shooting of a 16-year-old boy. The two were hunting turkey, but were in separate parties when the shooting happened, according to the Charleston Gazette.
> 
> ...


Nice job shooting at "something moving". What ever happened to "knowing your target and what lies beyond"? He should be deleted immediately....


----------



## ashbar (May 6, 2008)

You can't always believe what you read in the newspapers. I work with this father & the so-called details in the paper don't give an accurate depiction of what really happened. He hadn't lost his son in the woods & then carelessly continued to hunt...they were intentionally separated, hunting from two different ridges. The son had unknowingly moved out of his position and the father, who was using his turkey call to attract birds, had no reason to believe that the movement he saw would be his son, whom he believed to be somewhere else. 

This is a horrible & tragic accident that happened to a wonderful & loving father. I wish people would restrain themselves from condemning people they don't even know in a public forum.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

ashbar said:


> You can't always believe what you read in the newspapers. I work with this father & the so-called details in the paper don't give an accurate depiction of what really happened. He hadn't lost his son in the woods & then carelessly continued to hunt...they were intentionally separated, hunting from two different ridges. The son had unknowingly moved out of his position and the father, who was using his turkey call to attract birds, had no reason to believe that the movement he saw would be his son, whom he believed to be somewhere else.
> 
> This is a horrible & tragic accident that happened to a wonderful & loving father. I wish people would restrain themselves from condemning people they don't even know in a public forum.



It don't matter how the two were separated . whether it was planned or not !
If you couldn't tell the difference between a person and a turkey , how the heck are you going to tell the difference between a tom or a hen ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There is absolutely NO excuse for this !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

In Michigan, it's illegal to allow a youngster like this to be on his own, which, even though his father was out there, too, he was. Must be accompanied by a licensed parent or appointed guardian until they are 17.

What a horrible thing-two in a row.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

There is NO excuse for this, period! Do not take this wrong Ashbar, but with your line of thinking anyone of us here could have been in those woods and been shot by this irresponsible person and because we failed to tell him we were there......

You say he had no reason to believe the movement was his son. We ll I say he had no reason to believe the movement WAS NOT his son!


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm 59 my hunting partner is 57 usually we call for each other and sit close by. But if we decide to seperate, and hunt individually, we use 2 way radios, and announce every move to each other.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

ashbar said:


> You can't always believe what you read in the newspapers. I work with this father & the so-called details in the paper don't give an accurate depiction of what really happened. He hadn't lost his son in the woods & then carelessly continued to hunt...they were intentionally separated, hunting from two different ridges. The son had unknowingly moved out of his position and the father, who was using his turkey call to attract birds, had no reason to believe that the movement he saw would be his son, whom he believed to be somewhere else.
> 
> This is a horrible & tragic accident that happened to a wonderful & loving father. I wish people would restrain themselves from condemning people they don't even know in a public forum.


Ashbar<


Sit back for a minute and read what you typed and then think!!!!!!

Even if you know this guy how can you honestly try to make excuses for him??

This is pathetic.....This "hunter" , and I use this term very lightly, shoots at something moving in the woods. The key word is "something". 

He is an IDIOT!!!!

Whether or not they were supposed to be on separate ridges or not is irrelevant.....He just made the biggest mistake of his life because he shot at "something".


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

jackbob42 said:


> It don't matter how the two were separated . whether it was planned or not !
> If you couldn't tell the difference between a person and a turkey , how the heck are you going to tell the difference between a tom or a hen ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There is absolutely NO excuse for this !!!!!!!!!!!!


My thought excactly!:rant:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> In Michigan, it's illegal to allow a youngster like this to be on his own, which, even though his father was out there, too, he was. Must be accompanied by a licensed parent or appointed guardian until they are 17.
> 
> What a horrible thing-two in a row.


It was not in Michigan.



ashbar said:


> You can't always believe what you read in the newspapers. I work with this father & the so-called details in the paper don't give an accurate depiction of what really happened. He hadn't lost his son in the woods & then carelessly continued to hunt...they were intentionally separated, hunting from two different ridges. The son had unknowingly moved out of his position and the father, who was using his turkey call to attract birds, had no reason to believe that the movement he saw would be his son, whom he believed to be somewhere else.
> 
> This is a horrible & tragic accident that happened to a wonderful & loving father. I wish people would restrain themselves from condemning people they don't even know in a public forum.


 
I agree to an extent. You cant always read what they put in the paper or on the news. I am sure it was a terrible accident and the father has to live with it for the rest of his life. 

However, he should not just shoot at movement. Some of you are saying "Well he should be able to tell the difference between a turkey and a boy." How many of you hunt without camo on? Not to many! How easy is it to see someone who might be in some brush and have camo on? I am not defending him that he should not of shot without knowing what his target was, just some of you have ignorant arguements without thinking about what you are saying. 

How many of you have walked up on hunters in the woods without knowing they are there? I am sure alot of you have. How many times have you been bird hunting on state land and shooting your shotgun at flying birds (not turkeys) in the air? Who knows how many times you may have shot at a bowhunter on the ground or in a tree. I know that I have walked up on quite a few guys hunting state land, and I didnt know they were there. Lucky for my I was walking my trapline and not bird hunting or something like that.

All I am saying is you never know who is in the wood you are in. That is why you have to be careful and just hope that nothing ever happens like this to you. 

Keep hunting safe guys.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

Ashbar,

I will say a prayer for your friend, his family and his son for their terrible loss. However, there is NO WAY that you can condone his actions nor condemn our outrage.

This was a STUPID and preventable judgement error that should not have happened. My son will be starting his Hunter Safety class tomorrow and you can bet that I will be sharing these stories with the instructor to share in class to help make sure that this NEVER happens again.

Everyone, hug your kids tonight and be thankful you can.


----------



## mtan1104 (May 3, 2008)

This is a tragic event and my thoughts and prayers are with the family. But carrying a firearm bears great responsibility, and discharging one requires even more. There is absolutly NO excuse for firing a weapon without accurately identifying your target and background. PERIOD. Aside from the terrible anguish and unbelievable suffering this "hunter" and his family now have to suffer, hunters and sportsman everywhere are once again labeled as irresponsible knuckle draggers who's right to bear arms needs to be more closely regulated. Sorry Ashbar, this is the reality.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ashbar said:


> You can't always believe what you read in the newspapers. I work with this father & the so-called details in the paper don't give an accurate depiction of what really happened. He hadn't lost his son in the woods & then carelessly continued to hunt...they were intentionally separated, hunting from two different ridges. The son had unknowingly moved out of his position and the father, who was using his turkey call to attract birds, had no reason to believe that the movement he saw would be his son, whom he believed to be somewhere else.
> 
> This is a horrible & tragic accident that happened to a wonderful & loving father. I wish people would restrain themselves from condemning people they don't even know in a public forum.


Some people are trying to sugarcoat this by saying,, "don't take this the wrong way",,, I'm not gonna. Your co-worker is a COMPLETE IDIOT. The consequences are dire when you're that stupid. I hope your co-worker never picks up any type of firearm for the rest of his life,,, not outta guilt,, but for the safety of everyone else. I'd keep my distance at work as well,,,,


----------



## Livetwohunt (Apr 10, 2008)

mtan1104 said:


> This is a tragic event and my thoughts and prayers are with the family. But carrying a firearm bears great responsibility, and discharging one requires even more. There is absolutly NO excuse for firing a weapon without accurately identifying your target and background. PERIOD. Aside from the terrible anguish and unbelievable suffering this "hunter" and his family now have to suffer, hunters and sportsman everywhere are once again labeled as irresponsible knuckle draggers who's right to bear arms needs to be more closely regulated. Sorry Ashbar, this is the reality.


AGREED!!!

We all should remeber this, two weeks ago a hunter discarged his fire arm in the direction of my cabin and I heard shot bouncing off the patio awning and I had my childern with me outside I tryed to find him to rip him a new ass *%^ My childern are 4 and 6 and they already know not to ever discharge a fire arm in the direction of any structure or person. People need to remember the poeple kill poeple guns don't.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that it's not kids shooting the adult? It's the mature, intelligent, responsible hunter shooting the newb. Which makes no sense whatsoever.


----------

